# Useful Websites



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Hi all. Here are some websites I find useful:For fibromyalgia and/or CFS/CFIDS:www.sover.net/~devstarwww.fmpartnership.org/FMPartnership.htmwww.fmnetnews.comwww.fmaware.orgwww.immunesupport.comwww.braintalk.org (forum boards-click on "A-L" then click on Chronic Fatigue for CFS board or Fibromyalgia for that board--these are neurological boards hosted by Mass.Gen.Hospital).For "dizziness,postural changes in BP,autonomic nervous system changes some experience with fibro. and/or CFS:www.ndrf.org excellent info. and message boardFor sleep disorders (which are common in fibro.and CFS):www.talkaboutsleep.com excellent, comprehensive site with very good message boards.For medical searches: http://gateway.nlm.nih.gov/gw/Cmd one search will gather clinical medical lit. abstracts,books,consumer lit.(medlinePlus).Gayle


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

some good sites, Gayle. why not see if Jeff wants to post them for the bb?tom


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank you for the sites.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Gayle!Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting Rocki/Gayle!


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Some really good sites.Thanks Gayle!Joey


----------

